# 60GB iPod pHoto $499 CAD at Costco



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I'd say so... wow, great price. I've seen a couple for sale on Redflagdeals over the past couple months for $500 even..


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sob. I paid $749 last Boxing Day at London Drugs.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Sob. I paid $749 last Boxing Day at London Drugs.


Don't be too sad. You also got a box full of accessories that are now sold separately, and you got six months' use that someone buying today didn't get -- six months when your iPod was the absolute top of the line, which it surely won't be for much longer. (I also have a 60 gig, but a la carte accessories only, since I bought after Macworld.)


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Sob. I paid $749 last Boxing Day at London Drugs.


i feel for you ... it sux buying electronics!


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Anyone know how much the 30GB one is at Costco if they even have it there?

thanks


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

wow...

that's insane. I'm sorta looking around as I start to consolidate my music library and buy more online etc....But this is a great price. $579 @ Apple.ca.

H!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

iMatt said:


> you got six months' use that someone buying today didn't get -- six months when your iPod was the absolute top of the line


That's really the way you have to look at it. When people look down at me with my older iPod while they have their new, bigger harddrive iPods I just remember that I had 6 months (or a year, whever the case be) with an iPod when they didn't.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> I'm sorta looking around as I start to consolidate my music library and buy more online etc....


I'm almost finished ripping my collection to 192kbps AAC. I have 43Gigs of music so far myself. A friend of mine is giving me 13 DVDs (45Gb) of MP3s he's collected. I guess I'll wait for the 100 Gb iPod photo to come out.


----------



## AppleFanatic (Jun 24, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I'm almost finished ripping my collection to 192kbps AAC. I have 43Gigs of music so far myself. A friend of mine is giving me 13 DVDs (45Gb) of MP3s he's collected. I guess I'll wait for the 100 Gb iPod photo to come out.



See you in 2010


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks guys for the heads up, i went to costco today and got myself a 60gigger.

Turns out that this is the previous generation of them, and includes all the accessories (dock, case, firewire... etc).

Quite a steal!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Sob. I paid $749 last Boxing Day at London Drugs.


Looking back on past selves is awesome!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Why bring up bad memories?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> wow...
> 
> that's insane. I'm sorta looking around as I start to consolidate my music library and buy more online etc....But this is a great price. $579 @ Apple.ca.
> 
> H!


I'm confused. The new 60 gig ones are $499 at Apple. I can't find any of the old ones listed either. Where are you getting the $579?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Atroz said:


> I'm confused. The new 60 gig ones are $499 at Apple. I can't find any of the old ones listed either. Where are you getting the $579?


Look at the dates of the postings...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Funny thread. I say the kid gets to do one of these a month. Any more, no warning and a three-day ban.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

comprehab said:


> Look at the dates of the postings...


Ugh. There should be some sort of flashing warning on any message that is more than 3 months old!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Heh heh, one a month! Deal!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

BTW, be ready as soon as we hit March, I am soooo not waiting another 30 days from now!


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

I bought one of these for $499 way back when.. anyone think theres any chance of returning a "broken" iPod to Costco and getting a video in return? I hear they are extremely lax about returns, usually no questions asked.

My question is, how did the young one find this ages old thread? Looking through months and months of threads a passtime of yours?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Nope, used the similar threads feature! Took me a minute!


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

BTW was at Costco yesterday and the 30GB video iPod is $369... $10 less than Apple online store. But if you get it through the store you get 'free' laser engraving...


----------

